

SSL Blacklist for Firefox - huhtenberg
http://codefromthe70s.org/sslblacklist.asp
A Firefox plug-in that checks remote SSL certificates against the list of the RSA keys compromised by Debian's OpenSSL predictable PRNG mess.<p>I can't stress enough how important it is to have this blacklist installed. Detailed description of the issue is available both on the plug-in page and at this URL:<p>http://www.metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/debian-openssl
======
huhtenberg
I'm just going to comment on my own submission, because I can't stress enough
how important it is to have this plug-in installed.

This is a Firefox plug-in that checks SSL certificates against the list of the
RSA keys compromised by Debian's predictable OpenSSL PRNG mess. A site using
such certificates appears completely normal and secure in the Firefox. However
it is absolutely trivial to mount a man-in-the-middle attack against an SSL
session with such a site, thus completely negating the effects of SSL
protection.

Detailed description of the issue is available both on the plug-in page and at
this URL:

<http://www.metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/debian-openssl>

(edit)

Here is a notable example - <https://www.clickpass.com>

<http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/3784/clickpasskf8.png>

~~~
jamess
This seems like rather a waste of user and processor time. While the Debian
OpenSSL disaster is both hilarious and embarrassing, the impact on the end
user is more or less non-existent.

For one thing, in path attacks not on the local network are more or less
impossible. Even if you're talking to a server which has a weak key, the
chances that your data will be compromised is small.

Second, nowhere that collects important details is going to have a weak key.
This is Debian we're talking about. This is not a distribution that is used by
a many online retailers. Even if it was, anywhere you're likely to trust is
going to be using TLS offload cards anyway, which have hardware secure random
number generators.

Third, anywhere you'd trust with important personal details has already
reacted and generated new keys. If the people you're dealing with aren't
keeping up with high publicity security advisories sure as hell aren't keeping
up with much lower profile advisories. This will tend to mean you are far more
at risk from the server itself being compromised, rather than any
communication in progress.

